# PH, superthrive and compost tea



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 11, 2009)

after making some compost tea, do i need to balance the PH? i know 6.0-6.5 for soil, and i got a combo pen, just wasnt sure if the ph adjusment would hurt the tea.

also, i have some superthrive--it says biousable on it. i'm guessin that means it's ok for my microbes? it says its a non fert, non pesticide.


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

super "jive"....


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2009)

Most organic tea growers never worry about the PH of the teas. 1 you'll get crazy readings and such. in organics the root system has a protective layer...i can look up the name later if you want....can't spell it thats for sure LOL It protects it from the PH swings as the microbial life breaks the tea down to usuable food source for the plant. People that are new to organics have the hardest time wrapping there head around one thing.
"you are feeding the soil NOT the plant" the plant is the byproduct of maintaining the soil.
I would NOT use superthrive in the tea. if you "feel" the need to use it...use it seperate from the tea IMO.

With teas, i would go with what recipes are out there as most already have the proportions right. you can kill the microbial life by adding too much of one thing. but is easily fixed if you screw up.

but this is NOT to say PH and PPMs isn't important. and I do not give this kinda statement lightly. just tea brewing is much different.
but you can adjust the PH if it would make you feel more secure but use things like apple cider viniger or lemon juice or other organic ways. don't use chem PH up or down. you will defeat the whole purpose of the compost tea by killing all the microbes.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

hick nailed it about superthrive. hub bub

mutt, well said


----------

